# Remy is 7 months old



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I haven't been around the forum much lately but thought those who know me and my girls might like a bit of an update.

Remy is now 7 months old, 14.5" and weighs 8.2kg. I've just given her a second groom and here she is all neat and tidy...














































I've been busy with Flo building her agility skills and she is now close to weaving like a pro...

http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/post/2012/03/almost-there-on-the-weaves.html

My blog is always being updated if anyone who knows us wants to see what my girls are up to


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Remy is stunning - love her coat  Watched Flo's agility this morning and am seriously thinking of doing this with Beau as she needs something other than just walks but think I may need to work on recall a bit more first as she still does what she wants though is getting better


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> Remy is stunning - love her coat  Watched Flo's agility this morning and am seriously thinking of doing this with Beau as she needs something other than just walks but think I may need to work on recall a bit more first as she still does what she wants though is getting better


Thanks Ali. Even if you don't want to go the whole way with classes just having jumps and weaves in the garden is great fun. I got mine from http://www.jump4joyagility.co.uk/Maintenance-Free-Jumps.php and I got the mini jumps as the highest setting is the KC height for Flo and I can also use the lower settings for Rem or when I don't want to push Flo too much. If you want to see how I built up Flo's weaving using the channel method you can see a series of movies here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/agility/1.html. It took a month (around 8 x 10 minute sessions) to teach her to weave - smart dogs these cockapoos


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Looking great! Such a big pup already too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Remy, you gorgeous baby!!!! I love her!
and wow look at Flo go!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Looking great! Such a big pup already too.


She's a solid girl not a delicate flower like your 'Lo


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Remy, you gorgeous baby!!!! I love her!
> and wow look at Flo go!!!!!!!


Having two is the best are you still looking?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

still on the search!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's it! I want a 'Remy' next time!! Great grooming too. I've been following your blog and love the latest video of them together.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't believe she's 7 months already!!! She is absolutely devine, I just love her x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

embee said:


> Thanks Ali. Even if you don't want to go the whole way with classes just having jumps and weaves in the garden is great fun. I got mine from http://www.jump4joyagility.co.uk/Maintenance-Free-Jumps.php and I got the mini jumps as the highest setting is the KC height for Flo and I can also use the lower settings for Rem or when I don't want to push Flo too much. If you want to see how I built up Flo's weaving using the channel method you can see a series of movies here http://www.embees-cockapoos.co.uk/1/category/agility/1.html. It took a month (around 8 x 10 minute sessions) to teach her to weave - smart dogs these cockapoos


Thanks Mandy - I will definitely get some of these as will be more fun than just throwing a frisbee or ball in the garden and keep her focused on something. Our trainer has just started agility training so may train Beau at home first and then join a class. A lady in the pet shop today said that she has dealt with lots of dogs in her lifetime both at rescue centres and her own and Cockapoos are not only one of her favourites but also one of the most intelligent she has ever met and that I should spend time training her as I will be the one who is rewarded!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Remy look really lovely. Great grooming.


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

Remy is gorgeous - love your blog too. Am hoping/planning on grooming Chester myself - you do such a good job with yours. Sure my handiwork will be a lot less professional but I'll give it a go!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> That's it! I want a 'Remy' next time!! Great grooming too. I've been following your blog and love the latest video of them together.


Aww thanks. I would def recommend having another without hesitation  my two are great friends with a definite big sister/little sister thing going on.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Remy's gorgeous i love her coat x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

You do a fantastic groom Mandy. I've just been looking at your videos again, Flo is doing so well. 
Ali - I bought some jumps, weave poles and a tunnel recently. Izzy loves it  I haven't been able to get into a club yet so we are doing our own thing, guided by what Mandy, Karen and Mick are doing. It is so much fun, and Izzy is so clever, so eager to please and quick to learn, I definitely recommend it


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely update of the beautiful Remy!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> You do a fantastic groom Mandy. I've just been looking at your videos again, Flo is doing so well.
> Ali - I bought some jumps, weave poles and a tunnel recently. Izzy loves it  I haven't been able to get into a club yet so we are doing our own thing, guided by what Mandy, Karen and Mick are doing. It is so much fun, and Izzy is so clever, so eager to please and quick to learn, I definitely recommend it


Thanks Ali - I am definitely going to get some as think Beau will love it and Madeleine said she would happily train her too as loved the video of Flo  Will let you know how I get on


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just noticed the ad at the top of this thread - "Foxy human indian REMY hair extensions"
Can just imagine Remy wearing Fox-red plaits ....


----------

